# Sausage and Jerky Making Thread 2.0



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

As deer season has started I decided another thread was in order. Tomorrow I plan to stuff around 10lbs of cajun venison sausages. Since I don't have a true cold smoker, once stuffed I am going to dry and freeze immediately and smoke/cook as needed when ready to eat. I will likely lose some color and flavor but want to try this method.

I also plan to grind the remaining of last years deer and wild hog that has been taking up space in the freezer. Also prepping for some snack sticks, just got to wait on the casings to arrive. I have had zero luck finding casings locally. Farm Fresh in Robertsdale is the only place I have found, and only has a 32mm whole hank casing that makes around 150lbs and goes for $50-60. 

Lastly, does anyone have a tried and true cajun/spicy recipe? I've found a few online that are mehhh at best. Just need a base list of ingredients to start with.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I just made some burger with an archery deer last week. Have another in the cooler. Not sure what the plans are yet. Your sausages (no ****) peak my interest


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks good and clean!!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ended up with around 8lbs of links. Only one busted. Such is life!! Snack sticks coming up in the next few weeks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

need a pic of a natty lite can for perspective
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I present the finished dog turds, tasty at least!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

👍


----------



## potodop722 (2 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those 32';s are also good for boudin. looks like you added the liver to the links. i have several cajun recipes for boudin, andouille, and chaurice which is creole. let me know. here is one andouille.
1 cup onion, diced
1 tablespoon lard or peanut oil
3 1/2 pounds venison, pork, beef or other meat
1 1/2 pounds pork belly or fatty shoulder
33 grams kosher salt, about 3 tablespoons
4 grams Instacure No. 1, about a heaping teaspoon
25 grams dry milk, about 1/3 cup (optional)
3 tablespoons minced fresh garlic
2 teaspoons cayenne
2 tablespoons sweet paprika
1/2 teaspoon clove
1/4 teaspoon allspice
2 teaspoons dried thyme
1 teaspoon powdered mustard
1/2 cup red wine or beer (put in fridge to keep it cold)
Hog casings
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I think I’m going to try snack sticks for the first time next week…I’ll post as I attempt.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

huntnflorida said:


> I think I’m going to try snack sticks for the first time next week…I’ll post as I attempt.



Im in the same boat! My casing arrived last night. Currently trying to find a good looking recipe and hopefully mix and stuff soon.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Use 2x as much seasoning as it calls for on the snack sticks.. atleast 1.5. I like the pepperoni


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

jaster said:


> Use 2x as much seasoning as it calls for on the snack sticks.. atleast 1.5. I like the pepperoni



Thanks for the insight! What meat/fat ratio do you use for snack sticks?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I made deer hotdogs and bologna last year and was very pleased.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tell me more about that bologna! Looks like something I might would try.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I originally got some bologna from a processor, it was delicious. Not your typical Oscar Mayer, but very much bologna. Saw the kit on the hi mountain website and tried it. It came out very good, not as much traditional bologna flavor as the processor but still very good. Makes a hell of a breakfast sandwich. If you have done summer sausage it’s nearly the same process.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Those hotdogs were also a kit from the same company. They are an un-cured product. Also a crowd pleaser. However, to me they taste just like a brat and not very much like a traditional hotdog. We grill a lot of deer burgers and deer dogs over the summer on the boat. Definitely doing those again.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i checked out that hi mountain website. they got 25% off sausage kits right now.. is it better than academy? this time of year, academy runs out of casings and sausage packets.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The kits are dummy proof. I like dummy proof. I get scatter brained sometimes trying to keep up with everything. If all the spices and cure is gone from the kit then I did it right. It is however the best summer sausage I’ve had.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where's the beaver sausage? Nothing goes together like beaver and sausage.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm waiting on her as we text.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I tend to like my beaver shaved, hot, and moist…


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

huntnflorida said:


> I made deer hotdogs and bologna last year and was very pleased.


how did you emulsify the meat for the hot dogs and balogna?These are on my list to make soon. Did you use collagen casings for the hot dogs or the plastic removable casings?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

loadtoad1a7 said:


> how did you emulsify the meat for the hot dogs and balogna?These are on my list to make soon. Did you use collagen casings for the hot dogs or the plastic removable casings?


Not sure what emulsify means. I used kits from Hi Mountain seasoning company. Everything and all directions are in the kit. I coarse grind all the ingredients together, then fine grind right into the provided casings. The bologna was done almost exactly like summer sausage obviously just different seasonings and such. As mentioned both were a hit amongst venison and non venison eaters. 









Original Hot Dog Kit


Make you own homemade hot dogs with Hi Mountain Seasonings Original Hot Dog Kit




himtnjerky.com


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I got that monster smoker from sealark. Have added a digital temp controller so I can keep the heat down to 160 or so. Just need to get racks cuts and I can make a BUNCH of jerky in that thing. It is the perfect setup for mass jerky. Now I need to tip over some does.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

hjorgan said:


> I got that monster smoker from sealark. Have added a digital temp controller so I can keep the heat down to 160 or so. Just need to get racks cuts and I can make a BUNCH of jerky in that thing. It is the perfect setup for mass jerky. Now I need to tip over some does.



Jealous is an understatement. The giant tall cabinet thingy right?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Jealous is an understatement. The giant tall cabinet thingy right?


I done told ya that I can help you cold smoke more meat than you can shoot. BYOB.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

First look at the latest batch. Used a recipe found online listed as "cajun" and boy was it HOT, not a bad thing though. One grind through the 3/8" plate with a 75/25 ratio, hand mix and straight into a 32mm natural casing. I went straight into the freezer without any sort or smoking or blooming and was honestly skeptical. Happy to say they turned out great. Pulled a pack out to thaw, threw it straight on a hot grill, no smoke, cooked to 170. Great snap, texture is good, hot taste. I am more than pleased with my amateur attempt.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

MrFish said:


> I done told ya that I can help you cold smoke more meat than you can shoot. BYOB.



I see a beer drinking event in the future!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you startin to be a connoisseur in the sausage making business.'
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Jealous is an understatement. The giant tall cabinet thingy right?


Yep. Can't wait to fire it up. Been using the propane burner that sealark gave me with it to sear steaks. A great investment in the redneckiest outdoor kitchen that's ever been.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Yep. Can't wait to fire it up. Been using the propane burner that sealark gave me with it to sear steaks. A great investment in the redneckiest outdoor kitchen that's ever been.


That thing is a beast. When you get that Trawler going set her up for mackerel and go in the fish dip business lol.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Did 25lbs of breakfast sausage with the last deer my middle one killed. I use the packet of seasoning from AC Leggs called hot breakfast sausage. It seasons 25lbs of meat and it costs about $2. Working on snack sticks tomorrow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Leggs is the only seasoning I use. What my great granddad used. Used to live by the plant in Calera, but they would only sell a pallet or more. Had to go to the butcher shop to pick up individual packets.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Leggs is the only seasoning I use. What my great granddad used. Used to live by the plant in Calera, but they would only sell a pallet or more. Had to go to the butcher shop to pick up individual packets.


I get the individual packets from Pick and Save in Baker. Obviously the internet has them as well.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks good! I use about 30% pork fat on my sausage mixes!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

On the smoker tomorrow morning. Not too bad of a process thus far.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

good looking sticks !!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

1 hour in…roughly one more hour to go


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That looks really good.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

These are really good for the effort. The kit makes 20lbs and I did 10lbs. Wishing I would have done 20lbs.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That is the best looking snack meat I have seen. I think your taste tester down there would like another bite just to make sure.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, hell yea. you got it nailed. now i got the urge to make some. guess i'll run over to academy.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Just to follow up. All are done. Smoked about 1 hour 45 minutes at 200°. They sat in the fridge all night curing. Family is enjoying them as we speak.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i can't tell from the pics but is that 19mm?
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i can't tell from the pics but is that 19mm?
> jack


I believe they’re 21mm. Nearly hotdog size. I would prefer smaller. I’ll pack these 4 to a pack.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm outta sausage. gonna make some tonight. deer thawed out. here's the pork trim. what percent fat do my experts say?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Them sticks look good!!! Hope the pupper got a taste too! Maybe next weekend. Got 15lbs ready to be seasoned and stuffed, just need to find the motivation.

jack the last casings I bought were 17mm which fit a 1/2” horn. It’s a tight fight but should work.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

academy was sold out when i went over there saturday. the 17, 19, 21's all gone. plenty of 24 and 32 so i got the 24. i think it may be too big for my breakfast links but imma try it.
this time of year, the casings at academy go fast. they also have the hi mountain and lem sausage kits.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Off day and cold is the perfect time to stuff some snack sticks. I had ordered some LEM 17mm casings in November, claimed they fit a 1/2” horn. Had my meat thawing this week in the fridge. Get up this morning to get started and realized the casings DO NOT fit the horn. Researching it I find other users experiencing the same issue. Sent a nasty email to LEM about the casings not fitting like they say. Ran to academy and they did not have any horns. Had to order a 3/8” horn from Amazon for freaking $30. I would have been really hot if I would have mixed in the seasoning to find out they don’t fit.

Hope this helps someone else out. Rant over.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

17mm is about .67 inches, just over a half inch. my smallest tube is 14mm so 17 fits great. you don't have any smaller?
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nope 1/2” is the smallest. I doubt their tolerances are that good that it is truly 1/2”.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys need something I can put in a mister to spray on jerky for a countertop dehydrator. Have the dry spices I want, just need something to add a little moisture. Right now thinking maybe just Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Try it and see what happens. Marinating before dehydrating always helps. Also I like to cut my strips just a tad thick to give a good juicy pull vs a crispy crunch.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

vinegar is good to spray on for moisture. but spraying is a pain with jerky. like trader said, marinate.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, here goes another batch. i was shooting for breakfast sausage patty but the spices tended to be brats. so i changed up to 32 and made some links.
this is a mix of 2lbs fatty pork trim and 1lb deer. first grind.









second grind.

















i forgot to post up the check point.










while i was cleaning up, i thought about a question somebody on here had about the texture. here are a couple of pics of the first grind and the second grind. first grind is gonna have more coarse texture. mainly what the store-bought is like. second grind will be something like bologna or hotdog.








jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Finally got around to making some snack sticks. I had 6lbs of deer and 8lbs of wild pig. We got all the deer stuffed and realized that was enough for now and would save the pig for later or other sausage.

Ground the deer twice, one course and one fine, mixed to a 70/30 ratio. Found a "cajun spicy" recipe online and gave it a whirl. The wife liked the taste test but I wanted more heat and spice but relented. Such is life. We stuffed into a 17mm casing. My technique definitely needs some work but over all it was a success.

Next was the hard part, smoking. I only have a BGE so I am very limited but made it work. Due to my volume of sticks, I knew it would take two smokes to get it all done. The first batch, I put the sticks on while the BGE was slowly coming to temp. I would shut the smoker down when the ambient temp hit around 150, and then open it back up. This seemed to work okay, it just had to be baby sat. The second batch was going onto an already hot grill. I closed it down as much as I could while retaining hot coals and put them on. They cooked in about half the time and some of the fat really started to render on such a hot smoke. After they reached a good internal temp the went into an ice bath then sat out to dry.

Currently they are chilling in the fridge and will get vacuum sealed tomorrow. Taste is ok, as stated it needs more heat, maybe some teriyaki or soy sauce too. Texture is that of slim jim. Next batch I may just grind once to try to get a different consistency.

They are far from perfect but wont go to waste.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looking good, my friend. i remember when you wanted to try this hobby. you sure have developed the masters degree in a short while.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fancy Cutco scissors.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you Jack!!

Fish - if they were to break now I’d order another pair immediately. They are one of the sharpest most used utensils in our kitchen.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> Thank you Jack!!
> 
> Fish - if they were to break now I’d order another pair immediately. They are one of the sharpest most used utensils in our kitchen.


what impressed the shit out of me most was fish identified a fancy pair of scissors. hell, if it don't have a label at goodwill then i don't know what it is.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I saved the inner tenderloins and made, jalapeño cream cheese poppers. The rest is going into sausage, cube steaks and snack sticks at the processor


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

been a long day. cleaned and chopped a hind and a shoulder. this is 25lbs and i'm still at it.









the price of beef trim is ridiculous. i got 14lbs yesterday for 3/lb.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i forgot to mention that a higher fat content is great for the grill. those burgers smoke like a sob. makes a tasty burger.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let's make some sausage.









8lbs deer, 4lbs fatty pork trim, 3tbs hi-mountain, 7tbs mccormick herb/garlic blend.









first grind with 7mm. that goes in fridge overnight. second grind tomorrow. i wish y'all could smell this shit.
yyuuuuummmm.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> let's make some sausage.
> View attachment 1099219
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried the cheap fatty beef roast for fat? Just my preference pork to make sausage. Cheap mostly fat beef roast makes better burger. Still gona be good the way your doing it! You enjoying not having to turn that handle lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Have you ever tried the cheap fatty beef roast for fat? Just my preference pork to make sausage. Cheap mostly fat beef roast makes better burger. Still gona be good the way your doing it! You enjoying not having to turn that handle lol


so saturday, i get 14lbs of beef trim for $3lb. i made 25lbs burger 70-30. today i got 4lbs fatty pork for $1lb and made 12 lbs sausage. i don't put any seasonings in the burger.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh,, and the elec grinder i bought is gonna make me sell all of my manual equipment. LOL
12lbs of sausage took 9min. to grind. i can't stop grinding. but you know the song,,,,i don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> so saturday, i get 14lbs of beef trim for $3lb. i made 25lbs burger 70-30. today i got 4lbs fatty pork for $1lb and made 12 lbs sausage. i don't put any seasonings in the burger.
> jack


It was always hit and miss with beef trimmings with me sometimes it would have a off/old flaver. Thats why I went with the roast. Seems to be more contestant.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Best of the Best 
~Bob Harbison~


----------

